

HTC: Wasted Opportunity - glennos
http://gosullivan.co/post/44925442615/htc-wasted-opportunity

======
tbundy
Yep, had 3 devices (double shame on me?). Seems to have one of the least
graceful product depredations paths of any mainstream phone manufacturer I'm
aware of.

